# Inntroducing our Males :)



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Couple weeks ago I let the cat out of the bag on our plans to become a breeder. We introduced 2 of our new girls in that post, here it is for reference for anyone who didn't see or meet them. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=7622

So we are now proud to introduce our 4 males, of course in order of when they came us.

First we have Sir Truffles, he is an Algerian Dark Grey and is now 5 months old:








See all his photos in his album @ http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=125641044160041&set=a.125640950826717.20963.118240458233433

Second we have Malibu, he is 2 years and 6 months old and is an Algerian Chocolate White:








See all his photos in his album @http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=125644037493075&set=a.125644000826412.20965.118240458233433

Third we have Drizzle, he is 3 months old and is an Algerian Dark Grey:








See all his photos in his album @http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=125633690827443&set=a.125633664160779.20959.118240458233433

And lastly but not least we have our very special boy and very lucky to have him
Aero Spunk, he is 10 weeks old and is an Algerian Black Overo Pinto:








See all his photos in his album @http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=125635230827289&set=a.125635200827292.20962.118240458233433

Remember our FB Page gets updated frequently so keep in the know of our progress there.

Also on a site note our website is nearly complete.

One last thing, we have a new girl as well. Will take photos of her tonight and post her up.

Thanks for viewing!

Enjoy the cuteness in all our albums


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How handsome they all are!  
Sir Truffles - I love the one where he's biting the tennis ball & the sleeping one with the yellow. And the one where he's looking through the tube. So precious!
Malibu - I really like the one of him after he annointed with pumpkin. He looks punk. :lol: 
Drizzle - got some good tongue action on him! 
Aero Spunk - He is beautiful! I love the bath picture so much! And the wink.

I'm allowed to be just a little jealous - right? :lol: 

Can't wait to see more pictures & very excited when you start having tinies!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are precious  I love how Malibu is all cuddled up and peaking out at the camera. Sir Truffles is so handsome with his tough guy stance. Drizzle has such a gorgeous dark color and mask. Aero Spunk has a very striking look and is very handsome too. You have such a lovely herd


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Of course you know I think they are all gorgeous.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a lovely lot you have there!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh! They are all so cute!
That first bath time photo of Aero is just ADORABLE!
I love them! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Everyone so far for you comments


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh My! Those pics are the greatest! They are all beautiful hedgies, you must be so pleased and excited. I love the photo of Sir Truffles splatted on the keyboard and photo 7 i think, of him just flopped forward, totally zonked out makes me :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They are all adorable and so handsome!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

They're all gorgeous!  I love them all


----------



## LittleCaro (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG, they're so cuteeee! And your females too! 

Toronto hum? Not far from Quebec! <3


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

they are all gorgeous!


----------

